# used old cord and it works



## Degreaser (Oct 23, 2016)

I took an old 3 wire extension cord that was cut by my electric hedge trimmer and cut off 10 feet of good cord, wired up both ends with male plug and female socket, tried it out on my new Toro 826 OXE using the electric start button for first time and the new blower started right up. I think it's going to make the blower startup during winter a snap now. On the 3 cord wires to female socket, the white wire is neutral and is connected to the wide slot on the socket, the black is hot wire connected to the baby slot on the socket, and green wire is ground on the socket


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I generally use the first one handy if I ever need to use my electric starter.


----------

